# Try this



## eccles_1960 (Mar 9, 2005)

Can I offer you this little snippet? It has been going around our office causing much mirth and merriment. I think it is good as a stress reliever and for wasting 5 minutes or so.

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf

Can anyone offer any more along the same lines?


----------



## Leto (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep,

Check for the original games (and 5 more) here : http://www.yetisports.org/


----------



## Neon (Mar 9, 2005)

This is the ultimate site for mindless games that are good to waste time on.

www.addictinggames.com


----------



## djdonegal (Mar 15, 2005)

Or the ultimate site for wasting time (games included):

www.pointlesssites.com

DJ


----------

